# best strawberries to grow



## Rowdy (Jan 21, 2010)

i have space in the garden for a strawberry patch, which is the best type to grow for home winemakeing?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 21, 2010)

It is more about the best beery for your region. Go to local nursery and ask. They will know. Strawberries like water and sun so I hope the spot you have has nice sun


----------



## Rowdy (Jan 21, 2010)

i do have a nice sunny area available for them. i was really just wondering if any of the strawberry varieties were better suited to winemaking then any other..


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2010)

Sparkle would make great wine. It gets very high in sugar and has great strawberry, not straw, flavor. Yields are great and it is one of the older more dependable vaieties that will grow just about everywhere. They are junebearing- not everbearing so you can concentrate the crop good to get enough for a batch in a hurry.


----------



## Rowdy (Jan 22, 2010)

cool thanks will look further into that variety. i am planning on starting indoors soon...


----------



## Mud (Feb 10, 2010)

Nourse farms in Mass. has some varieties that would make a good wine: Earliglo, Honeoye & Allstar. 

Also consider Veestar, Cardinal, Catskill, Kent, Raritan, Secord, or Lateglow. Not sure where you'd get those, though.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 10, 2010)

Our local strawberries are the pajaro variety..many are huge and watery, for eating mainly.. I tend to purchase the fruit 'seconds' for jam and wine.. these are the small strawberries, better flavour concentration and you get them really cheap. They sell the huge ones with stems to the local restaurants.

80% of NZ crops are this variety.

Pajaro; Type: Short day, General description: UC variety. Consistently very large. Bright red skin, light red flesh. Exceptionally firm. Excellent flavour when picked fully ripe but can be insipid when picked under-ripe. Early crops if not deflowered. Average yields, but exceptional quality results in high export grade out.


( I'm currently trying to source alpine strawberries, which crop year round)

Allie


----------

